# Process and waiting times from referral to fertility clinic



## sd84 (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone can help shed some light on what to expect in the coming months. My husband has very low sperm count so we're being referred for ivf (probably with icsi). We were referred to a gynaecologist in December and have our appointment first week in Feb before referral to fertility clinic. Does anyone know how long from gynaecologist appointment it is likely to take to get to fertility clinic and then how long before we can start Ivf? I know it can vary a lot but I seem to cope much better when I have some idea of how long I'll be waiting and what to expect.

It already feels like we've been waiting for a long time as we found out in September about sperm problems but because we hadn't been trying for a year we've only just been referred. Any advice/information would be very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

We were referred to the hospital by our GP in May, seen in August at the fertility-gynie department at the hospital, September at the IVF clinic, and started treatment in October. 

It may be an idea to post on the Regional section/clinic threads.

I know the waiting is frustrating, but in the meantime its good to use the time and feel its making a difference. Reducing alcohol, eating better (but still having treats), taking vitamins, exercise, and having fun whilst you can (that's both of you, not just you!). Its also worth doing a bit of reading on here so that you know what to expect a bit and it makes it a bit less scary: if you have a look on the IVF section there is a 'Useful Threads and Links' thread which has some useful stuff like top tips and peoples experiences of having time off during treatment etc. Also maybe look at the Diaries too to give you some idea of how other people find things. Just remember one thing though: everyone's experiences are different.

If you are into books the Kate Brian book 'Guide to IVF' is my favorite: it is the size of a paperback novel and easy to read with clear practical information in it, and nice short chapters! Other ladies like the Zita West book, but it is a lot bigger and full of lots of information and more of a 'dip in and out' type book.

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## sd84 (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you for your reply. It's good to know rough timeframes as feels like we've been waiting so long already. Never knew it would be this difficult and know it's only just starting. Thanks also for the recommendations of things to read, I don't really know anyone who has been through it so it can feel quite isolating. Can't really talk to my husband about it as he feels really guilty and worried I'm going to leave him if we can't have kids. So I talk to him when I can but don't want him to feel bad for how difficult I find it all. At least when we start treatment it will feel like we've got a bit of hope again. I'm also hoping the time we've had to become healthier will have had a positive impact on his sperm as well as made me more physically ready for pregnancy.


----------

